# My new starter loft



## nebama (Jan 15, 2010)

Here is the beginning of my new loft patterned after the red rose starter loft mine will be 6 x 8.


----------



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

nebama said:


> Here is the beginning of my new loft patterned after the red rose starter loft mine will be 6 x 8.


YOUR PIC DIDNT SHOW


----------



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

Here's Mine From That Same Site I Just Changed It Around Made It More Basic.


----------



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

calmcool410 said:


> Here's Mine From That Same Site I Just Changed It Around Made It More Basic.


LOOK AT LOFT DESIGNS-----MY LIL LOFT ---IS MY POST


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Where's the pic???


----------



## nebama (Jan 15, 2010)

I cant get the picture to show up can anyone help?


----------



## nebama (Jan 15, 2010)

*Pictures are now showing*

Finally got the pictures to show will add more later just finished painting and added the top Saturday.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

nice, how big is it?


----------



## nebama (Jan 15, 2010)

The loft is 6x8 with 2 4x6 sections and 2 seperate avairies.


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

Any Updates on this loft. Is it in use by now? Need more pictures Please


----------

